# Star Craft vs. Halo



## strongarm85 (Oct 2, 2007)

Star Craft get to combine Terran, Protos, and Zerg forces. Halo gets all of its factions working together including the Flood.

Who wins? Is there a clear winner? Would the battle be so Epic that the entire Universe would be destroyed in the crossfire?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

Protoss motherships creates a black holes that sucks all of Halo-verse to oblivion.
Starcraft >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Halo.

Not saying the Halo games are bad though.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Except according to game mechanics, anything on the perhiphal of those black holes can survive them. The Flood would rip apart the Zerg and the UNSC and Covenant have faster then light capable warships, and to my knowledge, only the Protoss do.

So the UNSC starts putting nova bombs on Terran worlds, they blow the planet apart, one Confederacy world at a time. Worst comes to worse, if the UNSC or Covenant can't win (which the Covenant will), they activate the Halo's and everyone dies.


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 2, 2007)

Covenant solos.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah the Covenant warships are horribly over-powered and out-number probably all the warship the Protoss and Terran Confederacy could ever yield given the fact that losing hundreds of hundreds of ships and the Unyielding Heriophant wasn't even considered a dent in their naval strength.


----------



## xeldos (Oct 2, 2007)

well....hmm...yea Starcraft kinda gets taken down against Halo. Hell even the flood (given time) could solo this. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 2, 2007)

Megameter Starcraft Zealot solos.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

No it does not. The Covenant solos this hard.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you even know what Megameter Starcraft is?

It could totally solo the Haloverse.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

No I dont care or nor think so.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 2, 2007)

You need to visit the JBD more, TWF. Maybe that's why you're so tense.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

WTF are yall talking about? Starcraft can win this. In terms of space warfare the protoss are the most sophisticated. The unsc can be taken down by the terrans fairly easily given the tech and number difference and the big thing here is the flood. But I see starcraft stopping them after a while. Motherships are a bitch to get past and the protoss can destroy planets. The unsc tech overall is not that great compared to the terran tech. The ground troops the unsc usually uses are marines tanks and warthogs which can be matched by terran marines which I see as being stronger than unsc marines. As for the warthogs vultures can fight them though they willl probably lose but goliaths can finish up the warthogs. Then we have the tanks which i would give the long range advantage to the terrans via siege mode.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, Zerg Solo...sheer unlimited numbers will take anything Halo has to offer.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually they have the flood which are very numerous but they are really fleshy and I don't think they ahve anything that can take down an ultralisk short of commondeering tanks which the zerg have dealt with before. And if we use game mechanics motherships can stop time within a certain area. Which will be a pain in the ass for the covenant not to mention the fact that they can teleport troops in quickly and get in and out with zealots fast using arbiters and they can use dark templars for assassinations.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> yeah, Zerg Solo...sheer unlimited numbers will take anything Halo has to offer.



Except that the Flood consumes them. And it takes their best units and adapts them into combat forms. And you know how for every one zergling egg, there is two? Same thing for the Flood, for every one Flood Carrier Form...there are dozens of Rangers that will infect and infest any living or dead thing. 

Not too mention the Covenant will just glass everything with their fleets...that outnumber the Protoss so absurdly...


----------



## PradaBrada (Oct 2, 2007)

Master Chief solos


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Arbiter solo's.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Tartrus solo's Raynar and all the Human Heroes.


----------



## Blix (Oct 2, 2007)

Halo wins. The covenant glass planets and if its not enough the Forerunners start up Halo.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Btw how are the flood gonna consume the zerg when they won't be able to get through their armor plating? Not to mention the fact that even with superior numbers covenant ships can be dealt with with the arbiters can deal with the with stasis and ghosts can lock them down and let scourge suicide bomb them. High templars will decimate ground troops. Time stop via mother ship stops any incoming attacks while battlecruisers fire yamato cannons at pwoerful targets.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Blix you do know that protoss destroy planets as well right? As for the Halos those will make it into a draw at best.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Blix you do know that protoss destroy planets as well right? As for the Halos those will make it into a draw at best.



You realize that the Covenant's tech as well above anything the Protoss have shown in the Starcraft novels right? And the loss of several hundreds of hundreds of warships was nothing to the Covenant's fleet strength right?

And lol, the Zerg are living organisms. The Flood are not. They'll take over their bodies through their nervous systems, infect their DNA and renaimate them and add to them the Flood's collective.


----------



## Blix (Oct 2, 2007)

How strong is the zerg's armor?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

It can stand up to machine gun fire and tank siege shells. And i don't see how covenant tech is superior. Shield wise protoss have the advantage seeing the punishment they can take. They can cause small black holes. Stop time and put masss units under a stasis field. They can also teleport.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh and btw the zerg are under the controll of overlords cerebrates. Not to mention the fact that their nervous systems seem to be designed to be able to be easily controlled by the cerebrates so it is questionable if the flood can take control of them.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Uh, you have only game mechanics to show for the black holes power. So bad example. Secondly, the Protoss are so absurdily out-numbered. The Covenant have many flagships that are several kilometers in length and size that have a superlaser that mauls through fleets.

Yeah gg Protoss.

Actually that makes it easier since even dead bodies can be revived and taken over. So that makes it only easier for the Flood.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

So wtf are we supposed to use for protoss if it isn't from the game?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Super laser means shit if the commander of the ship is mindfucked or if it is locked down. Btw wasn't protoss vs covenant done before?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

_/power overwhelming_

Starcraft wins yay


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> So wtf are we supposed to use for protoss if it isn't from the game?



Read the Starcraft novels for one....

And mindfucking isn't going to save them...since you know, you have "so" many examples of the Protoss mindfucking anyone in charge of a starship. Face it, the Covenant horribly outnumber the Protoss and are their match if not their superior in technology.

The Flood consumes the Zerg. Not even a galaxy killing superweapon could erase them. Only suspend them.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

You have yet to prove how they can get past the zerg armor. And what is to stop a dark archon from mind controlling a commander?


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

How is it going to pick out a single being in ships crewed by thousands? Not that it matters really since another Covenant officer would just take over...And Flood combat units and infections go through beings that have energy shields and armor....


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

How is their armor compared to the zerg's? Also mass lockdowns plus mass nukes means that alot of covenant and unsc are going down fast once the ghosts get in position. Not to mention the fact that the protoss can use teleportation to do hit and run tactics all over the place they will lose some ships but heavy hitters teleporting in fast taking out ships then going away within seconds will be devastating.


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 2, 2007)

Halo takes this.  If we where arguing a restricted number of troops and just a ground battle I might give it to SCverse, but the Covenant fleet outnumbers them so much its unreal.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

How many do they have and how do they outnumber the zerg?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone post a link to the old protoss versus covenant thread?


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> How is their armor compared to the zerg's? Also mass lockdowns plus mass nukes means that alot of covenant and unsc are going down fast once the ghosts get in position. Not to mention the fact that the protoss can use teleportation to do hit and run tactics all over the place they will lose some ships but heavy hitters teleporting in fast taking out ships then going away within seconds will be devastating.



Let me paraphrase my argument. The Covenant and UNSC both badily out number anything the Terrans or Protoss could field in a naval engagement.

The Covenant has hundreds of thousands of warships even dominating a 28 year galactic war with the UNSC, they were not once taxed in resources for infantry or naval engagements. The UNSC has hundreds of hundreds of colony worlds to draw off manpower, resources and units to arm itself.

The Confederacy has what, dozens? A few Covenant ships could glass the planet in hours.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Glassing a planet has been done by the protoss. And the unsc is pathetic even with it's numbers. The confederacy tech is far superior. Also hundreds of thousands of ships is alot. Does anyone have the numbers on how many ships protoss has?


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Glassing a planet has been done by the protoss. And the unsc is pathetic even with it's numbers. The confederacy tech is far superior. Also hundreds of thousands of ships is alot. Does anyone have the numbers on how many ships protoss has?



The Confederacy does not have FTL transportation on its ships for one. Hence the whole reason that the Earth and her inner colonies sent out those colony ships with their people cryofrozen in status.

Secondly, it took several Protoss ships what two or three Covenant frigates did. Frigates which are nothing compared to the cruisers or battleships in the Covenant fleet.

The Protoss have never shown a waterdrop in the ocean in which the Covenant have the resources to use. Face it, tech < Halo. <numbers badily in Haloverses favor.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

This that is the protoss vs covenant thread.
here is a similar thread This
and another thread terrans vs unsc This


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd say only the Covenant's Tech is better then the SCverse tech.  Well the UNSC may have FTL transportation which the Terran's like, the Terran's seem to have better combat tech on their ships, which is really what should be relevant to this thread.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

And that means what? I see a lot of igorance at the Haloverse EU for one. Covenant and Flood could both solo this. Numbers, tech, and powers for Halo takes this.

Random, those super MAC guns rip apart most Covenant heavy Cruisers. Terran Battlecruisers aren't shielded. And they can spam the shit out of those guns.


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't remember the UNSC ships being shielded either, and I don't see them having an easy time hitting Wraiths and Valkyrie's with those MAC guns.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> I don't remember the UNSC ships being shielded either, and I don't see them having an easy time hitting Wraiths and Valkyrie's with those MAC guns.



MAC guns are for starships. They were taking out heavy shielded Covenant Crusiers with MAC shells that were six times the size of a 50 ton Scorpion Battetank fired out a rail gun nearly at the speed of light.

And they have point defense guns and missile launchers and all of the Longsword Intereceptors each carry two shiva nuclear bombs on them.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone arguing the supremacy of the Zerg is smoking crack. All Zerg broods combined number around what, 20 million total organisms? Kerrigan can maybe do minor psychic powers. Gravemind, on the other hand, can WARP PEOPLE LIGHTYEARS AWAY. The Flood include all the dead organisms that they kill. They don't have to target the living to possess them. Hell, they could wait for the Covenant and UNSC to kill some enemies and then possess the dead afterwards.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 2, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Anyone arguing the supremacy of the Zerg is smoking crack. All Zerg broods combined number around what, 20 million total organisms? Kerrigan can maybe do minor psychic powers. Gravemind, on the other hand, can WARP PEOPLE LIGHTYEARS AWAY. The Flood include all the dead organisms that they kill. They don't have to target the living to possess them. Hell, they could wait for the Covenant and UNSC to kill some enemies and then possess the dead afterwards.



Wait, Is this warping thing from Halo 3?


----------



## Hachura Muto (Oct 2, 2007)

is it like the best game?....hmm halo and starcraft are TWO TOTALLY DIFFRENT GANES! it wouldnt be fair to compare them, but all the same I spent more time replyaing and multiplayer on starcraft so obviously my vote would got to starcarft...but who would win in a fight? lol HALO! master chise and the arbiter would be a God against tied up sheep.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Ulfgar said:


> Wait, Is this warping thing from Halo 3?



The Gravemind was on Delta Halo, the Ark and rebuilt Alpha Halo were many many light years from the Earth or the Ark. The Gravemind was warping the Prophet of Truth in a physic battle into the Flood.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait where do yall get this crap about only 20 million zerg?


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> MAC guns are for starships. They were taking out heavy shielded Covenant Crusiers with MAC shells that were six times the size of a 50 ton Scorpion Battetank fired out a rail gun nearly at the speed of light.
> 
> And they have point defense guns and missile launchers and all of the Longsword Intereceptors each carry two shiva nuclear bombs on them.



Damn I forgot they even had fighters much less ones with Nukes.  I gotta start reading the Halo books again.  Alright so the UNSC has better fleet tech then the Terrans.  I still say the SCverse has an advantage in ground combat since that seems to be that games focus anyway, though I suppose that doesn't matter much since the Covenant will just glass the planet anyway.

Alright so like I said before if this was a ground battle-only with restricted numbers then maybe SC could take this.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Damn I forgot they even had fighters much less ones with Nukes.  I gotta start reading the Halo books again.  Alright so the UNSC has better fleet tech then the Terrans.  I still say the SCverse has an advantage in ground combat since that seems to be that games focus anyway, though I suppose that doesn't matter much since the Covenant will just glass the planet anyway.
> 
> Alright so like I said before if this was a ground battle-only with restricted numbers then maybe SC could take this.



Yeah and they carry several squadrons on a tiny ass ship like the Pillar of Autumn, all armed with several shiva tactical nukes. As for ground forces, the UNSC has the numbers advantage and same level of tech. Remember the Spartan II's and III's though? 

And Elites, Brutes and Hunters would rip apart Zealots, Dragoons and most Protoss ground forces. They may have plenty of pshyics but the Elites are just soo many times stronger then them and their numbers are fucking insane.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Wait where do yall get this crap about only 20 million zerg?



Uh, the Starcraft game manual. A few broods are only a couple million members large. 

Tiamat Brood: 2,600,000
Baelrog Brood: 6,600
Fenris Brood: 5,500
Jormungand Brood: 3,000,000
Surtur Brood: 2,800,000
Garm Brood: 10,000
Grendal Brood: 9,000
Incubus Brood: 5,000
Kukulkan Brood: 10,000

My mistake. They don't even break 10 million.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you they spread and populate at a freakish rate though, Dark? And could those not be estimates of the broods on Char as the progeniator populations?


----------



## Red (Oct 2, 2007)

Protoss solo. Motherships that distort time and space? How the fuck are you going to stop twenty of them? This isn't including carriers.

Hightemplars that generate psionic storms that can rape plane side troops by the thousands?

We won't even have to add the zerg.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 2, 2007)

Thing is, not all of those broods were on Char, so they couldn't be the Zerg forces specifically for that planet. Also, it would seem to me that those are their normal numbers, and they simply replace losses, as opposed to creating more.



Mr.Despair said:


> Protoss solo. Motherships that distort time and space? How the fuck are you going to stop twenty of them? This isn't including carriers.
> 
> Hightemplars that generate psionic storms that can rape plane side troops by the thousands?
> 
> We won't even have to add the zerg.



Gravemind says hi. You know, light-year distance spatial distortions? That's him. Secondly, Protoss forces are absolute CRAP if they can have all their shields taken out by a single EMP. Considering that the UNSC uses tactical nukes repeatedly, and nukes cause EMPs, that makes for some dead Protoss ships.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol Red doesn't take note of the fact that both the Covenant has thousands upon thousands of times the resources, manpower and capital strength that the Protoss has.


----------



## Red (Oct 2, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Gravemind says hi. You know, light-year distance spatial distortions? That's him. Secondly, Protoss forces are absolute CRAP if they can have all their shields taken out by a single EMP. Considering that the UNSC uses tactical nukes repeatedly, and nukes cause EMPs, that makes for some dead Protoss ships.


I hope you are using game mechanics? because Novels aren't canon.

Absolute crap you say .

even without shielding, protoss zealots are on equal footing as your elites. And they're the lowest of the bunch. We're not counting archons or high templars.

And when you say light year distance manipulation what do you mean by that? you where a bit vague.



The White Fang said:


> Lol Red doesn't take note of the fact that both the Covenant has thousands upon thousands of times the resources, manpower and capital strength that the Protoss has.



If it's not game it's not canon. And nowhere in the halo 2 manual I'm holding says anything about that.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 2, 2007)

Wrong. If it's approved by the parent company, it's canon. That's why WH40K novels are canon along with the codex fluff.

Anyways, Gravemind was able to teleport people from one Halo to another. The Halos were multiple light-years apart, at the least, considering there are only 7 in the entire galaxy.


----------



## Red (Oct 2, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Wrong. If it's approved by the parent company, it's canon. That's why WH40K novels are canon along with the codex fluff.



Well then If we take into account the books, it's all fine then.



> Anyways, Gravemind was able to teleport people from one Halo to another. The Halos were multiple light-years apart, at the least, considering there are only 7 in the entire galaxy.



The overmind and kerrigan can do the same.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 2, 2007)

This fight is a total curbstomp. The yamato cannon is considered a powerful weapon in Starcraft, and it's only megaton level. Based on the bombardment of Reach, Covenant plasma torpedoes are anywhere from high gigatons to low teratons in firepower, which are an order of magnitude greater than anything shown by the Protoss, Terrans, or the Zerg. No "special ability" is going to make up for such a gross difference in output.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Uh Red, boy oh pal, the novels are canon, they're ont he same level of canon as the games. Which you know..actually gives back story through the information the authors are given from the Halo Bible.Anyway, the Covenant losts hundreds if not thousands of warships and capitals alongside the Unyielding Heirophant.

You know...a fucking flying fotress worlds that was described as having shields that could shrug off a planet's impact? Yeah and when the Heirarchs and Prophets found out about it...what did Regret say?

" This loss is nothing ".

And this is after fighting a far of twenty five years sapping their strength.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

I read some Halo novels and i will concede. But also know that yamato cannon is considered fairly powerful there are more powerful weapons than it. Although I do think that the Zerg and Flood alone would probably tie. Terran vs Unsc alone would be Terrans victory. Now the covenant I will say is not as advanced tech wise as protoss however the gap in the amount of forces is too great for the protoss technology to compensate for. The covenant are really what make it a win for Halo verse.


----------



## Blix (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Terran vs Unsc alone would be Terrans victory.



Whats the strongest weapon the Terrans have? The UNSC has a freaking nuke than destroyed a whole planet and a moon with countless of Covenant with it.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Not quite as strong as that. But the overall forces are superior terran wise. Their marines are much better equipped than the unsc. Their battleships are very well eguipped and more diverse. Lockdown is a bitch to anything electronic. Then they have the psychics and such for assassinations and recon. They also have cloaking technology. They also have a huge supply of tactical nukes.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Not quite as strong as that. But the overall forces are superior terran wise. Their marines are much better equipped than the unsc. Their battleships are very well eguipped and more diverse. Lockdown is a bitch to anything electronic. Then they have the psychics and such for assassinations and recon. They also have cloaking technology. They also have a huge supply of tactical nukes.



Yeah because what affects battle tanks is going to affect a several kilometer long and armored starship right? And lol I already told the UNSC is several times the size of the the Confederacy.

MAC Cannons > Yamato Guns.


----------



## Red (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Uh Red, boy oh pal, the novels are canon, they're ont he same level of canon as the games. Which you know..actually gives back story through the information the authors are given from the Halo Bible.Anyway, the Covenant losts hundreds if not thousands of warships and capitals alongside the Unyielding Heirophant.
> 
> You know...a fucking flying fotress worlds that was described as having shields that could shrug off a planet's impact? Yeah and when the Heirarchs and Prophets found out about it...what did Regret say?
> 
> ...



Well good for you.

You say hundreds and thousands as if the Zerg force don't have millions, with the power to incorporate new creatures into their gene pools on the fly. What happens if they should ever get hold of an elite? zerg elite sounds cool right?

And you base your assumption of how many fleets the covenant have by an off hand remarked that can be explained away as an exaggeration? I'd rather see some figures like the one Darklyre gave us, unless you want to keep referring to the numbers as "thousands upon thousands"

The protoss fleet has planet crackers in the form of mother ships. Not a situation like a score motherships crack one planet,no It's more like one mother ship takes out one planet. How many tons is that? You gravely under estimate the fire power.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Ground wise they have better tanks. In their siege mode the tanks are basically artillery. Vultures can lay mines on the run. They also have mechs. Then valkiries which can can annihilate most small aircraft. The wraiths have cloaking for sneak attacks. (possibly silent nuke delivery system) Then science vessels can create shields on the go on other units. Fire bats are like heavily armored marines with flamethrowers. The ground medics are very useful with infantry while not being able to heal on the go quite like in the games they still decrease casualties significantly. Then they have goliaths which are mechs with hellfire missiles and twin vulcan machine guns. Ghosts which are sharpshooters and espionage agents which can call down nukes, lock down any electronic device temorarily and they have cloaking plus they are psychics.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

I honestly think a better match would be the Protoss and Terrans vs the UNSC. Red, the book clearly gives the defination that the Covenant are well beyond numerically anything I can cite of my mind.

The Zerg's planets can just be BDZed into nothing by a few of their ships. Neither the Terrans nor the Protoss have anything that would deal with the Unyielding Heriophant or High Charity. And like I said, they were even stretched to their industrial limit by a war of attrition of thirty years.

And lol, the FLood consumes the Zerg.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

A nuke can take down a armored starship like i said terrans have tons of tactical warheads which can possibly be delivered via cloaked wraith.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh i almost forgot science vessels have e.m.p.s and can irradiate units.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> A nuke can take down a armored starship like i said terrans have tons of tactical warheads which can possibly be delivered via cloaked wraith.



How is a nuke going to do anything against a capital ship that can shrug off weapons that far put out more energy and force then a mere tactical nuke? The average UNSC fighter is armed with two nukes.

And those two stations the size of planets have shields that get can tank hits with a planet and not worry about it. Lolz.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 2, 2007)

I have all Halo novels If my memory serves me right the Covenant has a badass weapon and method thats known as Glassing. Glassing is known to be enshrouding the planet with plasma. This presumably killed all remaining humans on a planet and scorched it to the point of being uninhabitable.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

The only hope is multiple nukes against those capital ships then. Btw how many of those capital ships does the unsc have? And people will yall stop saying stuff like "glassing ftw" It isn't something that is unique to Halo.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> I have all Halo novels If my memory serves me right the Covenant has a badass weapon and method thats known as Glassing. Glassing is known to be enshrouding the planet with plasma. This presumably killed all remaining humans on a planet and scorched it to the point of being uninhabitable.



Glassing is just a term for slagging an entire planet without effort. In SW it's call Base-Delta Zero...it's the same thing as what the Covenant called glassing. In Warhammer 40k it's called Extereminus.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

So how many of those uber capital ships does unsc have?


----------



## Red (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I honestly think a better match would be the Protoss and Terrans vs the UNSC. Red, the book clearly gives the defination that the Covenant are well beyond numerically anything I can cite of my mind.


 Thats a flashy way of saying I don't know.



> The Zerg's planets can just be BDZed into nothing by a few of their ships. Neither the Terrans nor the Protoss have anything that would deal with the Unyielding Heriophant or High Charity. And like I said, they were even stretched to their industrial limit by a war of attrition of thirty years.


Thats out of the question how will the convent know where to head? you can't just nuke blindly in space and expect to hit the target. Protoss have psionic storm that can effectively scar planets. Have you ever wondered why low templars like zealots can attack but higher templars don't? Because their full combined powers can rape planets at a time. Again the fire power is enough to fight the covenant

And where did you here the zerg was at their industrial limit..



> And lol, the FLood consumes the Zerg.


Lol. no. The zerg consume the flood.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 2, 2007)

The thoroughness of the Covenant's glassing is the impressive part. Reach's atmosphere was expelled and even its oceans were evaporated. In a relatively short amount of time, they did what the 100+ teraton KT event that killed off the dinosaurs failed to do.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember in a starcraft book one of the planets the protoss decided to get rid of was partway liquified.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Oct 2, 2007)

The Haloverse wins. Your Lord shall now bestow upon you the knowledge as to why. Note that game mechanics are taken in as referrence and are only used for assumptions.

First with the Starcraft universe. The Terran Confederation comprises of several dozen worlds with an average population of at least 10 billion per planet. The Terran space military has the most superior human soldier, the Space Marine and their Firebat brothers in arms as the foundation to their fighting power. They utilize fast moving hover cycles as scouts, chicken-walker and bipedial mobile armor as an assault platform, a modular main battle tank that doubles as an artillery piece and special operatives that are capable of cloaking themselves. Their navy comprises of interceptor/bombers that have stealth capabilities, guided missile frigates, a corvette and a battlecruiser.

The Zerg are self explanitory. Ultralisk and Guardians are their strongest units.

The Protoss can be considered the strongest of the three races, only being outnumbered by the Zerg due to the size of their broods. Almost every unit is fitted with an energy shield and carry weapons powered by psionic energy. The backbone of their military are their Carriers, capable of carrying squadrons of interceptors manufactured directly on site. Their ground forces are also shielded and seem to be focused on close combat with Zealots and Dragoons supporting. They have stealth units such as the Dark Templar whom are feared even by the Protoss themselves. They have spell casters capable of harnessing psionic energy and projecting it as various attacks. Then they have the Archon.

The Halo Universe comparison starts with the Flood.

The Flood can solo the Starcraft universe on their own. It does not matter if they are shielded or not. Once a parasite infects one creature, it spreads out and turns ally against ally. It does not matter if they are dead or alive, human, protoss or zerg. The Flood, as stated in the Halo books and games, cannot be destroyed. They can only be contained. Imagine if a single parasite infest a small Zerg broodling and introduces itself to the rest of the brood via carrier forms. The parasite will spread across their territory and will begin spread out farther.

The Covenent can also solo the Starcraft Universe. The Protoss simply have nothing on the Covenent when it comes to naval superiority. The UNSC frigates and destroyers required two or three MAC rounds to disable a Covenent vessel's shields before attacking with Archer missiles and Shiva nukes. The Terrans, Protoss and Zerg do not have anything on that level of destruction, especially the MAC guns. The Protoss are not capable of glassing a planet, or cleaning as the Covenant calls it, of all life. Yes, they can bring forth a wasteland to section of continent, but set fire to a whole planet in a single day? No, impossible. The Protoss are also defeated by sheer numbers and resources. Current Protoss population was reduced by 70% after the Zerg capture Auir. The Covenant may have problems on the ground against the Terrans, despite having en mass cannon fodder in the form of Grunts and Jackals, walking tanks such as the Hunters and gigantic Scarab Tanks.

The UNSC will only have trouble against the Zerg for obvious reasons. Against the Terran's, it's clearly a contest of technology. The UNSC has superior fire-power in naval engagements utilizing starships armed with MAC guns (firing 600 ton slugs at .30c, which would equate to several hundred megotons of kinetic energy delivered upon impact) and Super MACs (firing 3000 ton slugs at .40c, which equates to several hundred GIGAtons of kinetic energy delivered upon impact). A single MAC round is capable of destroying any human vessel and can easily prey upon unshielded Terran ships. To put into contrast the power of a MAC and Super MAC; it takes three to four rounds from a normal MAC to take down the shields and destroy a standard Covenant Cruiser. A Super MAC can, as stated in game, put a round clean through a Covenant Capital ship (Super Carrier). The UNSC armament in terms of nuclear capability is also superior to the Terrans. They have yet to show nuclear capabilities other than a basic silo launch. The UNSC utilizes nuclear weapons as small as a backpack, have ship-bourne and fight-armed nuclear missiles and even a nuclear weapon capable of destroying a planet. Compared to Terran/Protoss/Zerg ground forces, the UNSC does not stand a chance.

However, the UNSC can simply solo with the Spartans.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 3, 2007)

Who is playing as the Master Chief?


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned already, but the Blizzard site for Starcraft 2 mentions that the new Protoss motherships pack enough firepower to destroy a planet, but that they parked these vessels in worlds so distant that they couldn't find them in time to defeat the Zerg. If so, they are both even worse morons than previously suggested and have more firepower at their disposal than the entire Covenant.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 3, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Uh, the Starcraft game manual. A few broods are only a couple million members large.
> 
> Tiamat Brood: 2,600,000
> Baelrog Brood: 6,600
> ...



I may not have read the Starcraft novels but I will add some other stuff not yet mentioned. 

That's weird if I remember from the game storyline itself I remember it was stated that tens of millions of Zerg were attracted by the psi emitter on Tarsonis alone. That is not counting Char, Aiur, Korhal, Shakuras and the birth place of the Zerg, Zerus and 13 other terran worlds the Zerg infested. 

It seems that the Covenant and the UNSC outnumber, and outpower the Protoss and the Terran, but how will they know where Aiur is in the first place, the only way the most intelligent life form in the universe, the Overmind, was able to locate Aiur is by making physical contact with the Dark Templar. Heck, I dont think anyone would even know where Zerus is along with Shakuras. 

The Terrans are capable of wiping out all life form from a planet. They sent in over 1000 apocalypse type nukes to wipe out all of Korhal. 

Finally we have the UED. *One UED expedition* was capable of dethroning the emperor of the Terran dominion and enslaving the Overmind killing hundreds of millions of Zerg on Char. How about all of the UED combined on Earth. Do not underestimate the Terrans.

I don't call this a curbstomp at all, Starcraft might actually win this, but even a Starcraft fan like me thinks that the odds are against starcraft. It will end in a very bloody war, but I think in the end Halo(or specifically the flood) will eventually win ( curious question, has it been proven if they can penetrate through an Ultralisk). and if not win why not just use the Halo and wipe out the entire galaxy.


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Uh, the Starcraft game manual. A few broods are only a couple million members large.
> 
> Tiamat Brood: 2,600,000
> Baelrog Brood: 6,600
> ...



Forgot the auza brood.

I honestly think the combined might of the three racers would pull out a win.

Another funny question: What is the basis for the whole "flood can incorporate zerg" idea? why isn't it the other way around?


----------



## Arishem (Oct 3, 2007)

The Flood are frankly more dangerous than the Zerg. They were such a threat that the only solution a tier 2 technological civilization could come up with was the Halos. As for assimilation, their infection forms can take over any biomatter, and they grow increasingly more dangerous as time goes on. A Gravemind is always formed after they reach a certain critical mass. All of the information from every absorbed induvidual is sent to it, so you will soon see Flood using Terran and Protoss weapons, vehicles, and equipment.


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> The Flood are frankly more dangerous than the Zerg. As for assimilation, their infection forms can take over any biomatter, and they grow increasingly more dangerous as time goes on. A Gravemind is always formed after they reach a certain critical mass. All of the information from every absorbed induvidual is sent to it, so you will soon see Flood using Terran and Protoss weapons, vehicles, and equipment.


 
you just explained the zerg.

Contamination of biomatter? check

Grow increasly dangerous foe from the infected ones? Check

when critical mass is reached group together to form a controling mind that can warp space? check.

Asimilate data of infected beings? check.

Failed attempts to destroy them by earlieradvanced civilizations? check.

I'd even go as far as to say they where derived from the same concept
But uptill now no one has given solid figures in regard to the convenant. Only vague "thousands upon thousands."


----------



## Arishem (Oct 3, 2007)

The Forerunners are more impressive than the Xel'naga. Some of their feats are building the halos, the ark, creating fully sentient AI's, and compressing a dyson sphere to the size of solid planet's core. While the Flood may be similar to the Zerg, the latter are a blatant rip off of the Tyranids.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 3, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> The Forerunners are more impressive than the Xel'naga. Some of their feats are building the halos, the ark, creating fully sentient AI's, and compressing a dyson sphere to the size of solid planet's core. While the Flood may be similar to the Zerg, the latter are a blatant rip off of the Tyranids.



In contrast, one of the best feats of the Xel'Naga is the construction of a structure that can take a nuclear warhead unharmed and that when activated with the presence of Protoss and Zerg DNA spawned a weirdass giant space phoenix bird that took Yamato blasts to the face with no damage. 

SPOILERS FOR HALO 3 follow:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It is entirely undeniable that the Forerunners work in a bigger scale. The Ark Terminals, according to the Halopedia, mention that the first conflict against the Flood spanned millions of worlds, that a Forerunner fleet had the ability to trigger novae and that the last Flood fleet contained millions of vessels (although only a minimal fraction were heavy warships). This doesn't even mention the ability to build a Halo-sized structure in two years in the Ark and to automatically teleport said Halo device over two hundred thousand light-years, back to its original location, or the shield worlds that appeared in one of the novels (the aforementioned Dyson spheres).




EDIT: Having read the OP, if the Forerunners or their AIs are a "faction" working for the Halo side, then this is an unholy curbstomp. Covenant and UNSC vs Protoss and Terrans is a debate where the Starcraft side has a chance. Even the Flood might be stoppable, particularly if Zerg biowank and the Overmind can counter or disrupt the formation of a Gravemind. With Forerunners in the mix, however, the Starcraft side loses big time.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 3, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Thing is, not all of those broods were on Char, so they couldn't be the Zerg forces specifically for that planet. Also, it would seem to me that those are their normal numbers, and they simply replace losses, as opposed to creating more.
> 
> 
> 
> Gravemind says hi. You know, light-year distance spatial distortions? That's him. Secondly, Protoss forces are absolute CRAP if they can have all their shields taken out by a single EMP. Considering that the UNSC uses tactical nukes repeatedly, and nukes cause EMPs, that makes for some dead Protoss ships.



You do realize that nukes don't cause EMP's in space right? Just to nitpick. and also where are getting this stuff with Longswords carrying nukes? The only Longsword with a nuke was the remotely pilotable one in TFoR.


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> The Forerunners are more impressive than the Xel'naga. Some of their feats are building the halos, the ark, creating fully sentient AI's, and compressing a dyson sphere to the size of solid planet's core. While the Flood may be similar to the Zerg, the latter are a blatant rip off of the Tyranids.



Well we all know the forerunners would beat the SC verse , i'd rater the Op left them out.

But we still don't know the numbers for the covenant forces.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> But we still don't know the numbers for the covenant forces.



At least, they are likely to have a few thousand ships. The loss of five hundred ships in First Strike wasn't seen as a crippling loss, one of the home fleets of High Charity includes around one hundred ships and one of the fleets taken by the Elites at the beginning of the Covenant civil war (destroyed by the manipulation of a human meganuke) included a few hundreds. No evidence to suggest that they have hundreds of thousands of warships, however.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> you just explained the zerg.
> 
> Contamination of biomatter? check
> 
> ...



Thats because they where derived from the same concept. To start with Blizzard stole the Idea from Warhammer 40k race, the Tyranids, and the Genestealers. The Terrans ripped off the Space Marines, and the Protos are a combination of the Eldar and the Tao.

Anyhow back on topic. Yeah I have decided to make it more interesting. Halo gets the Forerunners. But Star Craft gets the Xel'Nagga.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

The Zerg are not adapting a dead race such as the Flood to their collective or to the Overmind. And aside from the fact that several hundred capital ships and the loss of the Unyielding Heirophant wasn't even seen as signifigant by the High Prophet of Truth..well that should give a good idea on how large the Covenant really is.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> The Zerg are not adapting a dead race such as the Flood to their collective or to the Overmind.



How are the Flood "a dead race" when the OP clearly states that they can be used for the Halo side? And why would the Zerg be unable to adapt at least the genetic code of some of the basic forms?  



> And aside from the fact that several hundred capital ships and the loss of the Unyielding Heirophant wasn't even seen as signifigant by the High Prophet of Truth..well that should give a good idea on how large the Covenant really is.



The Covenant had to bring ships from all over their Empire to gather that attack fleet, so it quite clearly wasn't tiny for their standards. They clearly had a lot more warships, many hundreds at least, but nothing to suggest the hundreds of thousands that I read before.

Regarding my previous claim about the Protoss Mothership, the Blizzard Starcraft II site says this:



> At the heart of each mothership is a huge khaydarin crystal infused with an incredible amount of psionic energy. By tapping into this energy, a mothership can warp or crack the very fabric of space and time itself. The devastating power of a mothership can wipe out squadrons of enemy ships in the blink of an eye or lay waste to entire planets. As the golden age reached its apogee, the motherships were left in place as titanic monuments at the farthest reaches of protoss exploration. It was believed that their like would not be needed again.



They are also called "the oldest and most powerful weapons of the Protoss" so they are better than the warships used against Terran worlds during the early stages of the Zerg War.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Estrecca said:


> How are the Flood "a dead race" when the OP clearly states that they can be used for the Halo side? And why would the Zerg be unable to adapt at least the genetic code of some of the basic forms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm looking at the end of First Strike and Regret said the lossess were nothing. Do you want me to quote and cite the page and dialogue?


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah here we go, Cortana remarks that there are over 500 Covenant warships docked and around the Unyielding Heriophant.

Page 340, Halo: First Strike

The Prophet held up one claw, indicating silence. Tartarus halted midsyllable.

" A regrettable turn of events " the Prophet said, " but in the end only an insignifigant setback. Have the ships that are battle ready rendezvous with us at the site of the catacylsm".


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

How do you know that he wasn't just saying that so others would not be worried? Anyway if the forerunners are in it for haloverse then they win. Also trick shot you do know that while blizzard obviously based the zerg and such off of warhammer that alot of stuff in warhammer isn't exactly original. Ever heard of starship troopers or lotr? Seriously few things today are purely original most ideas have inspiration from earlier sources.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Warhammer predates Starship Troopers. And lol, Keeper, the Covenant lost approximately five hundred and twelve capital ships, a planet sized aritifical battle world, that's what Tartarus was referring to.

So I really doubt it when its fact that the Covenant on average lose dozens upon dozens of ships in fleet engagements with the UNSC due to the defenses the UNSC usually have and their tactics and after 30 years the losses still are not hurting the Covenant economy or military and industrial complexes.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 3, 2007)

Master Chief solos on the ground.

Give him Arbiter, Tartarus, and Johnson as backup to make this even more of a curbstomp.

In space?

Give Captain Jacob Keyes a Covenant ship with Cortanta as the AI and no SCverse ship can stop them.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Warhammer was made in the 80s starship troopers was published in the 50's..........


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 3, 2007)

The Xel'Naga could traverse Galaxies and aided in shaping the evolution of both the Zerg and the Protos. With the Xel'Naga involved this may not be the epic curb stomp some of you may think it is. The Xel'Naga are easily top tear in technology.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes but we have not seen enough of what they can do to see what they can bring to the table. I say we should continue this thread once starcraft 2 comes out.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 3, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> The Xel'Naga could traverse Galaxies and aided in shaping the evolution of both the Zerg and the Protos. With the Xel'Naga involved this may not be the epic curb stomp some of you may think it is. The Xel'Naga are easily top tear in technology.



The Xel'Naga have almost no feats. They can traverse galaxies? Wow, that sure is something, considering that you can see the whole Milky Way from the Ark's position in Halo 3. The Forerunners are a transgalactic civilization. Their mastery of slipstream technology makes their FTL almost instantaneous, and it can be used to compress objects bigger than stars to the size of an earth like planet's core.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

We all know xel naga have almost no feats so don't bring them up they are a nonfactor. Like I said wait untill Starcraft 2 comes out.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a question how nasty would it be if all the sentenils in Onyx linked up and shot shit? I'm thinking scaryness.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably Yamato level blast at best.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

The Yamato Gun is weak.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

So is a sentinel. What is your point?


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Billions of Sentienls burn through heavy Covenant crusiers which can shrug off off Yamato Guns like their toys but still get killed within seconds by those same Sentienls in possibly a few moments.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Billions of sentinels? Are there that many in onyx?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Dam I was thinking of a level from the game. Nevermind then.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Billions of sentinels? Are there that many in onyx?



Several trillion Sentienals form an actual planet. Yes there are, and that shows just how much more advanced the Forerunners are then the Xel'Naga.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

I was thinking of something else initially when i thought of onyx. Also we can not say wether or not forerunners are more advanced than the xel naga nor can we say that the xel naga are more advanced because XEL NAGA HAVE ALMOST NO FEATS!!!!


----------



## Arishem (Oct 3, 2007)

They were decimated by an early strain of the Zerg, which doesn't inspire much confidence in their abilities...


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

It was never specified how many xel naga there were nor if it was their entire race we do not know if they are even around or not anymore seriously we should not use them in fights until more is known about them.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

The Forerunners built seven Halo installations and an Ark on the Earth which is capable of completely and utterly eradicating every single form of life in any aspect to nothing. They have mastered teleportation to an extent that works in the ranges of light-years and created super AI constructs and Dyson Worlds with just Sentienals.


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> They have mastered teleportation to an extent that works in the ranges of light-years and created super AI constructs and Dyson Worlds with just Sentienals.


Zerg overmind can replicate this feat, hell kerrigan can replicate this feat. Even the toss, the only race who can't do that is the terrans.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Like I said all that is good but we simply do not have enough feats from xel naga to even begin comparisons save all the forerunner feats for when we  have more xel naga info.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Explain how Kerrigan can create a world.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 4, 2007)

She can't. Seriously wtf.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Explain how Kerrigan can create a world.


I was referring to space manipulation.


----------



## Aldrick (Oct 4, 2007)

Ｚｅｒｇ　ａｎｄ　ｆｌｏｏｄ　ｃｏｍｂｉｎｅ　ｔｏ　ｍａｋｅ　ｕｂｅｒｐａｒａｓｉｔｅ。


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> I was referring to space manipulation.



Okay. You will provide reference of this right? Because the only thing I absolutely know is her psyhic abilities are greater then both the Matriarch of the Dark Templars and the Overmind.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Okay. You will provide reference of this right? Because the only thing I absolutely know is her psyhic abilities are greater then both the Matriarch of the Dark Templars and the Overmind.



She transports the brood the same way the overmind did, she tears a worm hole and relocates them.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

That isn't matter manipulation then.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2007)

No... Its only bending the laws of physics using the sheer power of her mind.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> No... Its only bending the laws of physics using the sheer power of her mind.



Kerrigan isn't creating all those creatures of Zerg and the Brood. She's transportating them.

The Reborn Emperor/Clone Palpatine in Dark Empire can create a wormhole from one end of the galaxy to another and destroy entire fleets, several at a time at that, that are filled with hundreds of ships, with just his mind, ripping apart the fabric of space and time with just his mind.

That isn't matter manipulation.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> That isn't matter manipulation then.


I wasn't referring to matter creation.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

That still isn't matter manipulation. And I don't see how that matters see as there are millions of Lekogolos ie Hunters that can literally solo Mutalisks easily. She transports them, Covenant forces slaughters them.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> That still isn't matter manipulation. And I don't see how that matters see as there are millions of Lekogolos ie Hunters that can literally solo Mutalisks easily. She transports them, Covenant forces slaughters them.



I still didn't say anything about matter. Lol at convenat forces slaughtering them.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

You know that the armor on Hunter's is the same grade for Covenant starships right? 

And if she starts to overwhelm the Covenant, they'll just glass the world.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2007)

Zergling Rush > Convenient Cannon Fodder.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> Zergling Rush > Convenient Cannon Fodder.



Brutes > Hunters > Elites (in strength) > Hydralisks.

You know for a fact that the Covenant outnumber both the Zerg, Protoss and Terrans put together, right?


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> You know that the armor on Hunter's is the same grade for Covenant starships right?  And if she starts to overwhelm the Covenant, they'll just glass the world.


 thats where the protoss come in. Convenant forces being raped left and right.

Unless the covenant want to take out there own forces glassing the planet is a no no.

zergling can shred a couple feet of neosteel. And their the weakest of the bunch. Yay for ultralisks with speed stimulants and hardened carapace.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> thats where the protoss come in. Convenant forces being raped left and right.
> 
> Unless the covenant want to take out there own forces glassing the planet is a no no.



The Covenant has done it before...because there are trillions of them. Hell the Grunts out number the Brutes, Elites, Hunters, Drones and Jackals put together badly.

And you realieze since the destruction of Aiur that the Protoss have lost 70% of their population? You know for a fact that the Covenant badly...out number both the Terrans and Protoss put together in warship strength and numbers.

So how are the Protoss going to rape an empire that regularly fields fleets of hundreds of massive warships on the average of every encounter they had with the UNSC?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> thats where the protoss come in. Convenant forces being raped left and right.
> 
> Unless the covenant want to take out there own forces glassing the planet is a no no.
> 
> zergling can shred a couple feet of neosteel. And their the weakest of the bunch. Yay for ultralisks with speed stimulants and hardened carapace.



Yay for Grunts with Fuel Rod Cannons.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> You know for a fact that the Covenant outnumber both the Zerg, Protoss and Terrans put together, right?


You never gave figures, only "thousands upon thousands". You do realize the UED easily have "thousands upon thousands" forces right?


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> You never gave figures, only "thousands upon thousands". You do realize the UED easily have "thousands upon thousands" forces right?



Go back to the damn last page. I already listed a cited quote from First Strike. The Covenant lost exactly 512 ships and a aritifcal planet world that can shrug off a large moon smashing into its shields.

Do you understand that thousands crew the smallest of cruisers which are at least a kilometer in length to the mighty super carriers that carry super plasma conduits that can slag any ship with a single blast and rapid fire that sonuvabitch? Do see the quote from the Prophet of Regret, " The loss is regartable but nothing".

You realie that the UNSC has hundreds of colony worlds where as the Confederacy has dozens right?


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> The Covenant has done it before...because there are trillions of them. Hell the Grunts out number the Brutes, Elites, Hunters, Drones and Jackals put together badly.
> 
> And you realieze since the destruction of Aiur that the Protoss have lost 70% of their population? You know for a fact that the Covenant badly...out number both the Terrans and Protoss put together in warship strength and numbers.
> 
> So how are the Protoss going to rape an empire that regularly fields fleets of hundreds of massive warships on the average of every encounter they had with the UNSC?



70% where did you hear that. As for population give an actual figure. you're a being a bit vague there. the zerg gives 7 million units, not including the infested ones. The protoss have a planet full of warriors, and subsidiary colonies across hundreds of worlds, thats a good billion there. we then add both the UED and the Terran colonies. thats a good deal right there.

Ask your self how many scourages can the zerg produce? suicide bombers that can be mass produced with relative ease.



> " The loss is regartable but nothing".


 you base your  entire point on an exaggeration? the crew is a good 50,000 that was lot. how does that equate to millions? that isn't even half a million.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Where are you getting your information? Because I can tell you that a 30 year war has caused absolutely no man power shortage, industrial problems with the strain of a protracted war or loss of resources on the Covenant with a force that is technologically superior to the Confederacy has has hundreds more worlds then the Confederacy.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Where are you getting your information? Because I can tell you that a 30 year war has caused absolutely no man power shortage, industrial problems with the strain of a protracted war or loss of resources on the Covenant with a force that is technologically superior to the Confederacy has has hundreds more worlds then the Confederacy.





> Meanwhile, the Aiur Protoss conquered hundreds of worlds within their corner of the galaxy, spreading civilization to many of the less advanced races that they encountered.[1] The Protoss would then consider themselves the stewards of the conquered races, allowing them to govern themselves without interference.[1] They did the same when Terran colonies began to appear on Protoss worlds.


I see where you got your seventy percent from. But does that include the dark templar? 70% of what? there are a couple of variables you can't dismiss.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Brutes > Hunters > Elites (in strength) > Hydralisks.
> 
> You know for a fact that the Covenant outnumber both the Zerg, Protoss and Terrans put together, right?



Thats because the Covenant are ancient alliance of several species, but thats the beside the point.

Ultralisk > Lurkers > Brutes In strength. If an Ultralisk where struck in the head by a Brute weilding the hammer the the hammer would get stuck in the Ultra's skill as just as its tusks ripped the brute in half and it went on to its next target. Ultras attack tanks head on and tear them apart. Hunter armor will not be enough to stand up. Jackels and Grunts though would be easily overwhelmed by an equal number of fast Zerglings.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

So again explain how that helps when the Covenant has all of the worlds and colonies to draw off each race, ie Elites, Grunts, Jackals, Hunters ,Drones and Brutes? And several account in the trillions. And again, you already know that the Covenant badily out number the Protoss fleets.

So how is that going to matter? A dozens of Covenant ships fight and defeat the Protoss, even if their at the same tech level, the Covenant out number them, then Glass each of their worlds.

Prove that the Ultralisk can rip through starship armor. You guys think that a Zergling can get through a Cruisers armor?


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> So again explain how that helps when the Covenant has all of the worlds and colonies to draw off each race, ie Elites, Grunts, Jackals, Hunters ,Drones and Brutes? And several account in the trillions. And again, you already know that the Covenant badily out number the Protoss fleets.


 Where are you getting the trillions?



> So how is that going to matter? A dozens of Covenant ships fight and defeat the Protoss, even if their at the same tech level, the Covenant out number them, then Glass each of their worlds.


Again where do you get the trillion? Plus how would they find aiur? It took them ages to find earth, what makes you think they'd find aiur?




> Prove that the Ultralisk can rip through starship armor. You guys think that a Zergling can get through a Cruisers armor?


 we just did. Neo steel is used in battle cruisers, seige tanks etc. Zerglings rip through those with relative ease. what A zergling can do and ultralisk can do better.

It'd be funny watching dark archons turning entire fleets against each other.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Show proof of Dark Archons turning fleets against each other, much less ones that can number near the thousands for the Covenant. Secondly, lol, Covenant ships have survived an unstable wormhole that releases energies greater then most stars. Thirdly, Halo bible information and statements in the novels.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Show proof of Dark Archons turning fleets against each other, much less ones that can number near the thousands for the Covenant


 Do you honestly think that a hundred dark archons can't turn a fleet against each other? A group of dark templars scarred a planet with a psionic storm. Now instead of one dark templar, we have two. A group of dark archons would be more than enough to turn ship against ship.

Not only dark archons, high templar would casting halcunations left and right. By the time you realize it you'll be shooting each other in no time.




> Secondly, lol, Covenant ships have survived an unstable wormhole that releases energies greater then most stars. Thirdly, Halo bible information and statements in the novels.



By that logic overlords can best covenant ships seeing as they too can survive the rigors of warped space.

And how did you get a hold of the halo bible?


> *What is the Halo Story Bible?* The existence of a Halo Story Bible was revealed during discussion surrounding Halo: The Fall of Reach. It is Bungie's compendium of all things Halo, the canonical guide to the universe. However, Bungie has stated that they will not release this bible to anyone unofficial


You quoted a statement from the book about the covenant shrugging off 512 ships as insignificant. Right? then you go on to say that each ship is at least a kilometer long containing a thousand crew members.

Firstly a protoss carrier is a couple kilometers in length
 it rivals the covenant ship in size.

Secondly a loss of 512 ships with 1000 crew member each is a loss of 512,000 personnel. 512,000 is not even considered a scratch in the Zerg forces alone which number in the millions. Not to include the protoss, the UED, the Terran union and the Dark templar. My entire point is that the statement is not a true indication of numbers.

The Halo bible isn't open to the public and you've been very vague in terms of citing actual figures.

With the exclusion of the fore runners this fight is more even than you give it credit for.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

The Halo Bible is open to the writers as the majority of the continuity of the story and information on plot is based on the writers of the novels. The average warship in the Covenant is a few kilometers, usually one to three kilometers. The Super Carriers are several fold larger then them.

Numbers and technology kills the Protoss. A volley from that sort of armada would destroy the Achrons. Point and end point. Nyclund was taking of references to the story and in his interview before the release of FS. The Covenant maul their fleets, and move from point to point.

And if absolutely comes down to it, the Halos destroy everything in SC.

Face it, the Starcraftverse is the absolute low tier in scifi. And the Covenant simply have superior technology, numbers and out-gun them too badily.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Brutes > Hunters > Elites (in strength) > Hydralisks.
> 
> You know for a fact that the Covenant outnumber both the Zerg, Protoss and Terrans put together, right?



Although the Covenant may be great in number, the Zerg reproduce faster than the Covenant and the UNSC combined, the only thing that can produce units faster than the Zerg are the Flood. 

When the Zerg invaded Shakuras, the Protoss where able to close the portal that linked Aiur to Shakuras. In the last mission the entire planet was covered with Zerg and they needed the Xel'naga temple to completely wipe out the planet of the Zerg.



> You realie that the UNSC has hundreds of colony worlds where as the Confederacy has dozens right?


You do realize that the UED is more than 5 times greater than the Confederacy in colonies, population, strength, technology advancement(medics) and strategy. It was able to overthrow one of the most well defended terran colonies and tame the Overmind on Char with just one expedition.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 4, 2007)

And don't say crap about covenant being technologically superior to protoss. Starcraft is not absolute low tier in sci fi. What saves covenant is their numbers.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> The Halo Bible is open to the writers as the majority of the continuity of the story and information on plot is based on the writers of the novels. The average warship in the Covenant is a few kilometers, usually one to three kilometers. The Super Carriers are several fold larger then them.


 The protoss carriers  rival the warships in size and firepower. The motherships are several times larger in size, each with the power to crack planets single handedly. They also open black holes for fun. Time dilation is nothing to them is nothing for them and you claim the convenant are technologically superior?



> Numbers and technology kills the Protoss. A volley from that sort of armada would destroy the Achrons. Point and end point. Nyclund was taking of references to the story and in his interview before the release of FS. The Covenant maul their fleets, and move from point to point.


 A volley from the protoss motherships/carriers would easily defend against any planetary attacks made by the covenant. Opening black holes and time manipulation/ psionic storms, mass mind rapes and hallucinations would rip the covenant forces apart. 



> And if absolutely comes down to it, the Halos destroy everything in SC.


Good point.



> Face it, the Starcraftverse is the absolute low tier in scifi. And the Covenant simply have superior technology, numbers and out-gun them too badily.


Convenant don't have superior technology and you must be kidding about the lower tiers thing. The haloverse has numbers, but that doesn't help you against the protoss who mind rapes people on a planetary scale [see why the dark templars where exiled for reference]. They're technology is far superior to anything the covenant have and physically the lowest templar  are like the elites.

The only hope is a war of attrition. Oh and the halos, which would be suicide.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 4, 2007)

Like I said the covenant have numbers protoss have better technology.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Lol infantry units can survive those "black holes". Covenant take this, their slipstream drives let them jump into a middle of a Protoss fleet and maul it apart. The Flood rip apart the Zerg and the UNSC mauls the Terrans.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Lol infantry units can survive those "black holes". Covenant take this, their slipstream drives let them jump into a middle of a Protoss fleet and maul it apart. The Flood rip apart the Zerg and the UNSC mauls the Terrans.


stop using game mechanics.

protoss teleport their entire fleet light years at a time [reference dark templars] what makes you think they can't just avoid any slipstream intrusion?
UNSC is curb stomped by the terran dominion and th full battalion of the UED.
Zergs rape the flood.

see what I did there? I just made one liners in response to your one liners.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 4, 2007)

I already stated that zerg and flood tie covenant beat protoss with numbers and terrans beat unsc.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Terrans wouldn't beat the UNSC. Those MAC cannons alone shit on firepower that the Terran Battlecruisers have. It takes multiple MAC rounds to take out a Covenant Cruiser, one of those would rip a Battlecruiser in half.


----------



## Cobra (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with white fang there the covenant ships would rip apart the protoss fleet and the flood would wipe out the zerg but the terrans would not fight the UNSC but instead work with them


----------



## Wesker (Oct 4, 2007)

So your whole reason for unsc winning are mac guns? wtf a simple emp can take care of those.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Those lockdowns work in game mechanics, I never seen seen a Ghost in the novels aiming his shotgun and going " WHOOP, LOCKDOWN BISHE!".

Starship >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Tanks. Those ships are huge, like...thousands of times the size of a Seige Tank, Goliath, ect...

You think an anti-armor infantry weapon is going to work on a capital ship?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 4, 2007)

I said emp not lockdown. EMPS are from science vessels not ghosts and they have a rather wide range too.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Terrans wouldn't beat the UNSC. Those MAC cannons alone shit on firepower that the Terran Battlecruisers have. It takes multiple MAC rounds to take out a Covenant Cruiser, one of those would rip a Battlecruiser in half.


Because terrans don't have Ion cannons that tear fleets in half .


----------



## Kameil (Oct 4, 2007)

Perhaps what the UNSC constructed could take out a chunk of pathetic forces Several experimental nuclear bombs (codenamed Novas, and featuring a lithium triteride casing that would boost the yield a hundredfold). Its been stated from Ghosts of Onyx that a NOVA bomb detonated destroying a full Covenant battle group, a medium sized moon, and causing complete devastation of a nearby Covenant-held planet.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Oct 5, 2007)

A science vessel would be the last thing the Terran Confederation would deploy against the  UNSC. Any UNSC capital ship housing a Smart AI similar to Cortana would scan the enemy fleet, hack it's battle network and determine that the Science Vessel and it's EMP attack should be the first target.

Also, the Terran Confederation is not as advanced as the UNSC. In fact, a nuclear detonation in outerspace does NOT produce an EMP shockwave. If perhaps the Terrans utilize an EMP attack, it would only be effective planet side. The UNSC actually researched the nuclear technology to create warheads that are powerful enough to create an EMP shockwave along with their thermonuclear energy.

The UNSC, with Smart AIs, can actually solo the Protoss since they have not shown any decent AI.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 5, 2007)

Sesshoumaru said:


> The UNSC, with Smart AIs, can actually solo the Protoss since they have not shown any decent AI.



I would go so far as to suggest that they haven't shown any decent intelligence, never mind artificial ones, but I don't think that the UNSC would be able to pull AI warfare the way they did against the Covenant with Cortana. The Protoss apparently use some kind of crystalline structure for their computer systems, meaning that the interface between the systems is going to be a bloody nightmare, and the UNSC has to plug the intruding AI into the system for this to work, if the taking of the Ascendant Justice is any indication.


----------



## Red (Oct 5, 2007)

Sesshoumaru said:


> A science vessel would be the last thing the Terran Confederation would deploy against the  UNSC. Any UNSC capital ship housing a Smart AI similar to Cortana would scan the enemy fleet, hack it's battle network and determine that the Science Vessel and it's EMP attack should be the first target.
> 
> Also, the Terran Confederation is not as advanced as the UNSC. In fact, a nuclear detonation in outerspace does NOT produce an EMP shockwave. If perhaps the Terrans utilize an EMP attack, it would only be effective planet side. The UNSC actually researched the nuclear technology to create warheads that are powerful enough to create an EMP shockwave along with their thermonuclear energy.
> 
> The UNSC, with Smart AIs, can actually solo the Protoss since they have not shown any decent AI.



Because you know terrans don't have their own set of AI's :amazed the talking head that keeps telling me I need more supply depots is an AI , hacking into the protoss fleet is impossible, not because of their crystals or anything, but because you have to have one key thing:

A psionic being i.e a telepath. And even then you have to be plugged into the psionic matrix, which is the collective consciousness of the protoss. I'm pretty sure that the protoss would sense an intruder.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 5, 2007)

*
Protoss and Covenant*
They both have glowing swords and personal energy shields.  They both also have the nasty habit of glassing planets they don't like.  Actually, they're both pretty similar on the ground.  

And they both have cloaked soldiers with swords...

The Covenant tends to use plasma weapons.  The Protoss generally opt for antimatter.  Antimatter > Plasma.  And also, Covenant air units do not impress.  Scouts vs Banshees would be the most hilarious display of absolute one-sided rape this side of tentacle hentai.  The Covenant cruisers are the only Covenant air unit worth talking about.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing that the unsc has over terrans are possibly numbers and more advanced nukes. On the ground terrans have a distinct advantage since their overall average troops kick the crap out of unsc marines.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> The only thing that the unsc has over terrans are possibly numbers and more advanced nukes. On the ground terrans have a distinct advantage since their overall average troops kick the crap out of unsc marines.



Except for the fact that their badly outnumbered, have the ODSTs and three generations of Spartans.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

Wait three generations? Are we doing current or prime terran and unsc?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 5, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Wait three generations? Are we doing current or prime terran and unsc?



Current Terran would be just Rayner's ship and a beaten down Empire.

The UED fleet is all destroyed thanks to Kerrigan.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

That was one fleet. That does not mean it is the whole earth forces. Also unsc currently has just master chief and the forces on earth i think.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure the Confederacy would be nothing if it fought an alien hegemony twenty times it times in numbers and technology in a thirty year war.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 5, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> That was one fleet. That does not mean it is the whole earth forces. Also unsc currently has just master chief and the forces on earth i think.



Not totally true.

There are three SPARTAN IIs (Linda, Kelly, Fred) and a small group of SPARTAN IIIs on Onyx along with Mendez (Who could conceivably be a SPARTAN I) and Dr. Halsley.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

^ ah ok then. i haven't read all of the halo books


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Mendez and Johnson are beyond the level of petty Spartans, their cosmic beings, Sylar.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 5, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Mendez and Johnson are beyond the level of petty Spartans, their cosmic beings, Sylar.



I agree.

Johnson should have been voiced by Samuel L. Jackson. Oh god the win. 

"Men, we made a blind jump into the middle of nowhere so those alien bastards couldn't get their filthy claws on Earth. Now we found something so hotball that they're scrambling over each other to get it. Now I don't care if it God's own anti sonuva bitch machine or a giant hula-hoop! We're not going to let them have it! What we will let them have is a belly full of lead and a pool of their own blood to drown in!" 

"The message just repeats. 'Regret, Regret, Regret.'" 
—Cortana
"Catchy. Any idea what it means?" 
—Commander Keyes 
"Dear Humanity... we regret being alien bastards. We regret coming to Earth. And we most definitely regret that the Corps just blew up our raggedy-ass fleet!" 
—Avery J. Johnson 

I hated how Spark killed him though.... 

There's one more SPARTAN II, Maria, but she's retired.  However the UNSC can still use her if necessary.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Linda would rapestomp any sniper or ghost in the Terran military.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 5, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Linda would rapestomp any sniper or ghost in the Terran military.



Didn't she kill three Banshee pilots simultaneously?  Linda was hardcore.

Oh and...

"I'm too pretty to die!"


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Sylar, find the youtube clip of Sargeant Johnson dropping off the tank in the second level of Halo 2, its a cutscene, and he makes the rock and stick joke.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

Sniper she probably could. But I don't think she could take a ghost since the ghosts are psychics.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 5, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Sylar, find the youtube clip of Sargeant Johnson dropping off the tank in the second level of Halo 2, its a cutscene, and he makes the rock and stick joke.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLl3TTor5JE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, because its not like it matters that she snipping them from over a klick or two away.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

I never said in a sniper duel smart one.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 5, 2007)

"Whats aspect ratio? Its the size and shape of your screen, fool!"


----------



## Arishem (Oct 5, 2007)

There are only 200 million people left alive at the end of Halo 3. The only race in worse straights are the prophets, who had most of their population on High Charity, which got turned into a moldy orange.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

Please put further halo 3 spoilers in a spoiler tag i have not played halo 3 yet.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 5, 2007)

It's not really a Halo 3 spoiler, since that information is from outside of the game.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> I never said in a sniper duel smart one.



She still has superhuman strength, reaction speed, speed and technology over any Ghost.

And aside from the point...she's a sniper.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

Does she have cloaking? Also that doesn't really matter as the ghost can mindfuck her.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Since when can a Ghost mindfuck? Their physic abilities to my knowledge only allows them to add extra stealth to their cloaks. And it's not like Linda hasn't dealt with Camoflauge.

And the mental resistance of a Spartan disagrees. John was resisting the mental attack from the Gravemind...a being composed of billions of sentients who is eons old and can warp people to his will.

I doubt it.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 5, 2007)

Gravemind revealed that he was John's father in Halo 3.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

Nova killed alot of people with a psionic storm in a novel.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

Very funny trickshot.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Because that has to do with mindfucking...how?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok mindfucking isn't the right word but a psionic storm should kill the spartan.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Assuming Linda doesn't put her size 15 metal boot up Nova's ass and punt her into another country.


----------



## Red (Oct 5, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Current Terran would be just Rayner's ship and a beaten down Empire.
> 
> The UED fleet is all destroyed thanks to Kerrigan.



When did one man killing himself equate to the decimation of an entire fleet? And you do realize thats just a portion of The UED.




The White Fang said:


> Linda would rapestomp any sniper or ghost in the Terran military.


And a Ghost without the full inhibitors would ass rape anything the UNSC throws at them Ground to Ground. Has no one payed attention to the games?

 Do you know what a ghost without inhibitors would do to any ground forces? Think kerrigan level psionic rape from all sides.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 5, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> When did one man killing himself equate to the decimation of an entire fleet? And you do realize thats just a portion of The UED.



Because the epilogue said 'Not one single ship ever made it back to Earth.  Kerrigan's forces destroyed them all'

I'll see if I can find the video...


----------



## Wesker (Oct 5, 2007)

He's right the entire expedition was killed but that still was only a portion of the UED. I have also already told what a powerful ghost can do with psionic powers.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 5, 2007)

Sylar said:


> I agree.
> 
> Johnson should have been voiced by Samuel L. Jackson. Oh god the win.
> 
> ...



They still kill off the black guy.....


----------



## Red (Oct 5, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Proof?                .





> Exceptional ghosts exist that can tear through walls, run at remarkable speeds, and leap tall obstacles. Excitable media rumors of long-range telepathy, telekinesis, and even mind control or other exotic powers have all added to the grisly reputation of ghosts cultivated by their masters.
> As a precautionary measure, neural inhibitors are surgically implanted in all ghosts to prevent such deadly individuals from going rogue. The effectiveness of this measure is questionable, however, for there are whispered tales of ghosts working outside governmental authority. Most infamously the current leader of the zerg Swarm, Sarah Kerrigan, was originally a ghost loyal to Arcturus Mengsk prior to her capture


Like I said Kerrigan level rape. One shot kills for everybody. 



Sylar said:


> Because the epilogue said 'Not one single ship ever made it back to Earth. Kerrigan's forces destroyed them all'
> 
> I'll see if I can find the video...


 Only thing I remember is the guy shooting himself. Nevertheless we are speaking of both versus in their prime.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 5, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Like I said Kerrigan level rape. One shot kills for everybody.
> 
> 
> Only thing I remember is the guy shooting himself. Nevertheless we are speaking of both versus in their prime.


In the epilogue it was stated not one UED vessel made it back to Earth. But their are rumors on Starcraft 2 of a surviving UED fleet somewhere.



Sylar said:


> Because the epilogue said 'Not one single ship ever made it back to Earth.  Kerrigan's forces destroyed them all'
> 
> I'll see if I can find the video...


We saw only ONE expedition fleet, you think the UED would send everything towards the Koprulu system? That expedition fleet was controlled by only one admiral, and I am sure it is but a small fraction to the full power of the UED.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 5, 2007)

I like starcraft but Halo on xbox live is addicting XD.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Oct 6, 2007)

Cloak is not really effective when every Marine and Spartan is equiped with motion tracking equipment.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

SESSHOUMARU you forget of the nova nukes that the UNSC has that destroy entire planets.

You have wread First Strihe havent u?


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 6, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> SESSHOUMARU you forget of the nova nukes that the UNSC has that destroy entire planets.



The problem is that the UNSC only had NOVAS _very_ late in the war. Unless this is the UNSC with all its pre-war holdings, plus all the technology it gained during the war, then a NOVA armed UNSC is going to have just Earth and perhaps Reach with a largely decimated fleet. I think that this point should be clarified by the OP creator.



> Proof?



I'd point first and foremost that Nova is utterly exceptional for a Terran ghost. Her displayed power levels suggest that she is above pre-Zergification Sarah Kerrigan and even then, the power levels of Ghosts change wildly from one novel to another. Nonetheless, the novel Ghost:NOVA states this (nods to l33telboi that posted this in Spacebattles):

*Prologue:*
She was to kill them from a distance, using telepathy. Yes, her training was complete, and she should have been able to take down Nadaner and his people physically with little difficulty.

*Chapter 4:*
What was of special note was that the damage was the same regardless of the tensile strength of the material in question. To Mal's now-trained eye that could only mean one thing: telekinesis.
[...]
Which meant this telepath was on a level greater then anything Mal had encountered. Meant a Psi Index of at least eight or higher. Any lower, and you just had telepathy; adding the ability to move things with your mind put you in a class all your own.
Mal had encountered only one PI8 in his six months on the job. That person was currently locked away in the basement of a government building, drooling uncontrollably and unable to form words.
[...]
Mal's boots crunched as he walked. He double-checked his computer, and was reminded that the Terra Skyscraper's roof was usually covered by a steel-glass dome--which meant the telekinetic attack destroyed the dome, something that was only physically possible with a nuclear weapon.

_Regarding Nova's accidental use of telekinetic powers, resulting in the destruction of the top of an skyscraper._

*Chapter 9:*
Her ID is on file at every train station, bus depot, and ship port in town, and she hasn’t tripped a one yet. Plus—“
“She’s a teep—and a teek. She can—“
She’s an untrained teep/teek. If we were talking an actual Ghost, then yeah, she could fool people and scanners into thinking she was someone else.

*Epilogue:*
She killed all of them in a second. The first time she deliberately killed someone—the Pitcher—it had taken a supreme effort. Ursitti, the cop who’d been skimming, had been even more difficult. Now, though, killing thirteen people was easier then snapping fingers.

_Killing thirteeen people with ease in a second._

Telekinetically lifting herself up to the surface, she then paused to catch her breath.

_Limited "flight"._
Of course, she could shut down their brains without killing them.

_Self-explanatory._

EDIT: Adding a couple quotes about Ghost cloaks, regarding the claims about easy detection of Ghosts through motion sensors.

From the Prologue:

This suit wasn’t quite the complete model she would be using when she finished this final assignment and officially became a Ghost—for one thing, the circuitry that allowed the suit to go into stealth mode had yet to be installed. Once that happened, Nova would be able to move about virtually undetected—certainly invisible to plain sight and most passive scans.

From the Epilogue:

The guard at the north entrance didn’t see the lithe form that snuck past him with consummate ease. Neither his incredibly sophisticated equipment nor his rather ordinary eyes were capable of penetrating the baffling fields generated by the white-with-navy-blue-trim suit she wore.


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

Flood Consumes the Zerg? LOL do you know the requirements in order for the flood to consume the zerg? First off> Flood can consume other lifeforms if there is mass calcium deposits, Second> Flood can consume only sentient lifeforms...and third Zerg isn't sentience AND they don't have rich calcium Deposits......they even say that in halo 1 the flood needs these requirements to consume...that's y flood can consume the humans and convenant b cuz the requirements are met.


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

True that they UNSC have Nova nukes or bombs if u like to call them, but can they c invisible ships?


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

Can the Convenant and UNSC ships attack invisible ships or fleets, do they have EMP protection, or survive stasis cell?


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

MAC cannons are powerful 4 one thing, but its useless when there is EMP to tame it as well as invisible air units to destroy it, furthermore if the MAC cannons are projectiles fired at great speeds then the protoss mother ship will use the time bomb to stop the projectiles from reaching the protoss fleet.


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

If the UNSC ships are so powerful how come their fleet was destroyed by the convenant?


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

So convenant ground units are powerful? i c so what can they do against dark archons that can freeze the convenant units in a place which prevents them from attacking, and mind control the convenant to turn against each other?, furthermore, what can the convenant do against the psionic storm of the high templar, the clones of the hallucinations from the dark templar? and what can the convenant do against the Dark Templar which have permanant cloak and permanant warp blades?


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sentinels are powerful aren't they, but they ARE still technology right? Terrans will EMP them


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 16, 2008)

How could Starcraft beat the flood?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 16, 2008)

Master Chief didn't seem to have a very difficult time doing it.

Regardless, the Protoss have planet glassing weapons.


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

So Brutes, Hunters and Elites do solo right? I C they do don't they, but can they see dark templars?, oh wait what bout the Protoss Immortals that can take a hunter blast? no wait what bout the scarabs from the Reaver that can follow and destroy multiple convenant ground units at once. Elites solo protoss zealots? well zealots have two energy swords and their shields can absorb more damage or and wait hunters u say? well they have a weak spot>> the orange spot>> and brutes<< really muscular and strong but DT will handle that and.....did u know zerg can also assimilate just like the flood do? Zerg can also infest the convenant and humans alike by taking over their nervous systems.. oh and one more thing...radiation, poison gas just won't work on the zerg for the zerg just keeps on evolving over and over again oh btw way one more thing....the zerg can take over and infest enemy ships as well..>> Corruptor from Starcraft II


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

yes she does doesn't she? but that spartan armor is still technology nevertheless, have a ghost lock her suit down which disables shields and shuts down technology alike...and btw u c the part when Masterchief jumped out of a plane into the jungle and his armor would not budge when Sgt. Johnson found him. I think it was from Halo 3


----------



## Masterchief22530 (Jul 16, 2008)

they still have trouble seeing the invisible enemy forces


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 16, 2008)

The flood can survive an attack that kills all life in the galaxy. The Halos cut off their food source in order to starve them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi

I am a laser and I have the ability to look at dates of posts

Do you?


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2008)

Zerg rush.


----------



## Red (Jul 17, 2008)

Masterchief22530 said:


> they still have trouble seeing the invisible enemy forces


YES BUT CAN THEY DANCE?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2008)

SCV Rush, gg


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 17, 2008)

Flood rush. gg

Flood > Zerg


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Jul 17, 2008)

halo wins cuz he doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## Sylar (Jul 17, 2008)

Master Chief takes it alone.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2008)

Uh not to disappoint the Halo fans (I love the series) but I'm pretty sure Starcraft combined takes Halo combined.

First of all, the Zerg eat the Flood.  For breakfast.

1)  Per in-game and out of game literature, the Zerg are an adaptive species as well.  However they are not a parasitic species.  In other words, the Zerg don't need to infect other living creatures in order to spread quickly.  They don't need a food "source" like the Flood seems to.

2)  It's more likely that the Zerg would eat or adapt to the Flood rather than the other way around.  They have Overminds and Cerebrates that are experienced Genetic mechanics.  And the Swarm has a motive to assimilate rather than just spread.  First chance they get, they'll grab an infection form--or combat form, it really doesn't matter and assimilate seven kinds of shit out of it.

3)  Furthermore a nervous system can be altered to be incompatible with the Flood.  Case in point, see Sgt. Johnson.  The Zerg can conceivably roll out a swarm-wide genetic change in short order that renders them all immune to the Flood (If they aren't already).  Meaning the Flood will have to go elsewhere to find food while the Zerg can pretty much wage a war of annihilation.

On the human side of things.

1)  The Halo crowd has a huge advantage in that the humans in Halo I, II, and III are not prone to infighting like the Terrans of the Koprulu sector.  I cannot overstate how big this one is--they could conceivably turn the Terrans against one another.

2)  On average, it would be a very bad idea for the UNSC to get into a ground war with the Terrans.  The Terran Marine is at least as heavily armed and armored as a Spartan II.   And there are lots of them. (I'll take a gauss rifle that can shoot a starfighter out of the sky over an SMG any day).  In fact I wouldn't want to be the poor Unggoy that gets assigned to assault them.

The Terrans are very very good at massive ground wars, something the UNSC seems to be unfamiliar with.  

3)  The Lynchpin for the human/Terran comparison then lies in their naval capabilities.  The Terrans obviously have some form of FTL as do the humans.  

Protoss and Covenant

1)  After the Zerg decimated them, the Protoss are severely reduced in number.  This is a very glaring weakness and could prove fatal for them.  However they are also not currently fighting a civil war.  I would give this one to the Covenant--if we include the Sangheili, Unngoy, and Hunters.

In total I think the intelligent and self-sustaining nature of the Zerg swarm clearly gives the advantage to the Starcraft crowd.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 18, 2008)

Activate halos. Flood Survive. Flood later die of starvation.

Haloverse wins.


----------



## IceCruzader (Aug 6, 2008)

*hi*

Fist of all this is my first and only post because i got angry at all of u saing lies and stuff
Starcraft destrois halo 
i like halo but the truth is that the only thing the prottos have 2 du is send and asaisination of dark templars to kill the spartan leaders and the covenet leaders because as farr as my halo knolege goes the usn watever dosent have detectors 2 see invisible unites and the templar are completey invisible un like the elites and the flood can de contained with a wall of canons. 
if the asasination dosent work just send a rush of dragunes and zerglings and vultures.for any ship that the haloverse has just send devoures,the terran anti air and the protoss anti air ship
and last but not least the new prottoss mother ship kan rape
that wasent last


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2008)

Bad dupe account.


----------



## croanicen (Aug 6, 2008)

if your comparing the 2 games, dont, they are different types of games
annd if your not, halo would win, send an army of floodlings, only one needs to succeed, that one turns the infected into a carrier, multiplies, takes over more, wash rinse repeat
flood could do it alone
hell, send in one carrier form and the flood alredy won, only reason master chief beat em is because of his armor stopping them from getting to him, sergeant johnson has a disease that prevents it, and arbiter is magical and just cant


----------



## enzymeii (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm actually having trouble separating out in my mind what belongs to what game, they're so similar.  

Um... but Star Craft wins.  There's way more fire-power there.  I mean, what do the Covenant have that could take an Archon?  What do the flood have that can take Guardians and Devourers?  UNSC _might_ be able to take the terrrans, due to Spartans, but probably not.


----------



## Spectre (Oct 26, 2009)

Does Haloverse get Precursor according to OP?

If then, this becomes even worse rapestomp as powerscaling alone gives huge power boost to Precursor.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you for necrobumping a thread that's been dead for 14 months.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2009)

What's with the necro?


----------



## Spectre (Dec 3, 2009)

Didn't Halo lose all 3 in other threads? 
I was just wondering if shadow archon would reply here.


----------



## Shadow Archon (Dec 3, 2009)

LionFranky, is that you? I thought it was you since you necroed this the first time. 

I replied months ago to the topic on the Lounge forums. I supported my proof and my assertions with tons of links that I do not want to post again. Go there and read it. The only reply I got was Weeman, who was just being a troll, unwilling to read the proof and going so far to call feats bullshit.

Also, the Precursors have no feats and races such as the Forerunners saying that they were more powerful than themselves is not proof that the race is super advanced. 

And Yes, Halo lost in all three threads dealing with the main races that are similar to each other. I do not really like debating with the Xel'naga vs the Forerunners because we do not know much about the Xel'naga's technology.

For your own benefit here is the link:


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 30, 2011)

Apologies for the necro, but with the release of sc2, and the appearances of the hybrids, this battle might be more one-sided than we thought.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 30, 2011)

You should have created a new thread instead of necroing an old one.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought of it, but decided that this thread seems to be "THE" starcraft vs halo verse thread on this forum. So there's no point in doing another one.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Zeratul solos, and if Tassadar is allowed to be in this match he rapestomps.

/thread


----------

